# Pumpa Comfort giá bao nhiêu? Pumpa Comfort bán ở đâu chính hãng?



## trang123 (27/3/21)

*Phễu Pumpa giá bao nhiêu? **Pumpa Comfort bán ở đâu chính hãng?*

_Sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất đối với sự phát triển của trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng thuận lợi trong giai đoạn cho con bú bằng sữa mẹ, thực tế có hàng trăm thậm chí hàng nghìn bà mẹ gặp khó khăn, không đủ sữa cho con bú,… Thấu hiểu được điều này, sản phẩm phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort ra đời giúp mẹ kích sữa dễ dàng, và có một giai đoạn chăm con “dễ thở” hơn. Phễu _*Pumpa Comfort giá bao nhiêu*_? _*Pumpa Comfort bán ở đâu chính hãng*_? Câu trả lời sẽ được cập nhật ngay tại bài viết này._

*Phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort – điểm 10 cho chất lượng*

Phễu Pumpa là một trong số những dòng *phễu hút sữa chính hãng*  bán chạy nhất trên thị trường hiện nay. Sản phẩm sở hữu hàng loạt những ưu điểm vượt trội từ thiết kế, chất lượng cho đến giá thành hợp lý.




​Nói về thiết kế, Pumpa Comfort được đánh giá là loại phễu có thiết kế đẹp, đơn giản và dễ dàng trong việc sử dụng. Sản phẩm có tông màu trắng đục là do chất liệu silicon y tế . Đặc biệt, sản phẩm được trang bị size 18, 21,24,27 giúp mẹ dễ dàng lựa chọn được size phễu phù hợp với núm ti của mình.

Về chất liệu, Pumpa Comfort sử dụng chất liệu 100% là Silicon y tế cao cấp có độ đàn hồi tốt, và độ bền cao. Đặc biệt, chất liệu silicon giúp áp chặt vào bầu ngực của mẹ giúp cho việc hút sữa trở nên dễ dàng, không bị tụt giữa chừng. Chất liệu silicon y tế cao cấp được sản xuất dựa trên công nghệ tiêu chuẩn quốc tế đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của cả mẹ và bé.

Tuổi thọ của sản phẩm sẽ chịu ảnh hưởng bởi một số yếu tố như: máy rửa bát tự động, chất tẩy rửa, khử trùng quá nhiều, …

Về ứng dụng, với thiết kế đơn giản, Pumpa phù hợp với mọi loại máy hút sữa trên thị trường. Sản phẩm có thể tháo lắp dễ dàng giúp việc hút sữa trở nên nhẹ nhàng hơn.

*Phễu Pumpa Comfort giá bao nhiêu? Pumpa Comfort bán ở đâu chính hãng?*

Pumpa Comfort là dòng sản phẩm phễu hút sữa mang lại hiệu quả vượt trội. Có khá nhiều địa chỉ bán sản phẩm phễu hút sữa này trên thị trường hiện nay. Tuy nhiên, cần hết sức lưu ý để lựa chọn được sản phẩm chính hãng và chất lượng. PPA là đơn vị duy nhất tại Việt Nam sản xuất sản phẩm Pumpa Comfort. Chúng tôi cam kết  sản phẩm đều được sản xuất với chất lượng tốt nhất.

_Phễu hút sữa mang lại hiệu quả vượt trội_

Tại PPA, khách hàng sẽ được lựa chọn nhiều combo *phễu hút sữa Pumpin Pal *khác nhau tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu sử dụng.

Mức giá cho combo phễu Pumpa sẽ giao động 997.000 đồng đến 1.497.000 đồng.

Bên cạnh phễu hút sữa, PPA còn cung cấp nhiều dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc sức khỏe cho mẹ và bé. Mọi sản phẩm đều có mẫu mã đa dạng, độ bền tốt và đặc biệt là an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng.

Bài viết này chúng tôi đã mang đến cho các bạn lời giải đáp cho câu hỏi Pumpa Comfort giá bao nhiêu? Pumpa Comfort mua ở đâu chính hãng? Nếu có bất cứ thắc mắc nào liên quan đến sản phẩm hoặc quá trình kích sữa cho bé hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay hôm nay để được tư vấn miễn phí. Hãy để PPA đồng hành cùng bạn trên chặng đường chăm sóc bé yêu.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PPA* - Kích sữa từ trái tim

- Cung cấp sản phẩm mẹ bé số 1 Việt Nam

- Sản phẩm phân phối độc quyền tại PPA

- Đổi sản phẩm khi không vừa size

- Hoàn tiền khi sản phẩm lỗi do nhà sản xuất

*Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Website: https://pupama.com/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: **https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/*

Hotline: 093 460 89 66

#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------

